# Where to buy Rosey Red Minnows?



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

_I'm new to aquariums and plan to start off with Rosey Red Minnows as I've read that they are like miniature goldfish but actually easier to look after for a beginner. The problem is that I'm buying all the equipment I need but can't actually find anywhere that sells them. I live in Nottingham, by the way. Does anybody have any suggestions about where I could buy half a dozen Rosey Red Minnows please?
_


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,

You will find it near impossible to by Rosy red minnows in England. DEFRA included them (I think it was in legislation in about 2009) and some other cold water fish in legislation which required sellers to have a licence to sell them (some fish also need a licence to keep them now too. You don't need a licence to keep Rosy reds though if you do keep them they legally have to be kept in indoor aquaria and not outside. The problem is that most sellers aren't prepared to get the licences for fish that they would sell in relatively low quantities and therefore it is not financially worthwhile to go through the process of getting licences for little financial return.

This article may be of interest:-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/Fish-ille...legal-shops-in-EBAY-/10000000012840161/g.html


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Saying that I can very much recommend white clouds (their golden form makes them look abit like mini goldies). They are characters, get on well in a shoal and if conditions are right breed well and their courtship behaviour is intersting. Other coldwater options are rosy barbs though they grow big so you will need a large tank. Another option, again which i personally recommend are Gold barbs Barbodes semifasciolatus They are very goldfish like. peaceful amongst themselves and with other fish including much smaller fish like white clouds and danios and are happy in room temperature water as long as it is normal comfortable living room temperature. They are readily available, not expensive and the males and females are easily distinguishable. They can be kept as temperate or as tropical fish and live for 5 years plus (mine lived past 7) with no special feeding requirements.

I am sure you have read up already about fishless cycling but if not please do so as pet shops still say you can build up filter bacteria using hardy fish but even if the fish manages to survive its health will be compromised and must uneccessarily die in the process. Good luck with your new hobby... fish keeping is addictive.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

What size tank do you have? There are a few options available for coldwater/temperate fish, but most require a tank size of at least 100l or so. White cloud mountain minnows are a great option, but they're active fish which need swimming space. If your tank is smaller, a better option would be to get a heater and go tropical - there are loads of really easy beginners' tropical fish


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

kittih said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will find it near impossible to by Rosy red minnows in England. DEFRA included them (I think it was in legislation in about 2009) and some other cold water fish in legislation which required sellers to have a licence to sell them (some fish also need a licence to keep them now too. You don't need a licence to keep Rosy reds though if you do keep them they legally have to be kept in indoor aquaria and not outside. The problem is that most sellers aren't prepared to get the licences for fish that they would sell in relatively low quantities and therefore it is not financially worthwhile to go through the process of getting licences for little financial return.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. (Sorry I've taken so long to get back but I didn't realise anybody had responded to my question as I used to get notification in my email box about replies so didn't check back on the forum as I haven't had any.) I was beginning to wonder whether there was a legal problem with these fish, so thanks for confirming this.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

kittih said:


> Saying that I can very much recommend white clouds (their golden form makes them look abit like mini goldies). They are characters, get on well in a shoal and if conditions are right breed well and their courtship behaviour is intersting. Other coldwater options are rosy barbs though they grow big so you will need a large tank. Another option, again which i personally recommend are Gold barbs Barbodes semifasciolatus They are very goldfish like. peaceful amongst themselves and with other fish including much smaller fish like white clouds and danios and are happy in room temperature water as long as it is normal comfortable living room temperature. They are readily available, not expensive and the males and females are easily distinguishable. They can be kept as temperate or as tropical fish and live for 5 years plus (mine lived past 7) with no special feeding requirements.
> 
> I am sure you have read up already about fishless cycling but if not please do so as pet shops still say you can build up filter bacteria using hardy fish but even if the fish manages to survive its health will be compromised and must uneccessarily die in the process. Good luck with your new hobby... fish keeping is addictive.


I'm afraid I've seen your reply a bit late in the day and I have a couple of small fish (platies that look like goldfish) in my tank which the shop told me would be OK as I have been putting in the biological filter start. Maybe that wasn't too wise, but I'm checking the water and changing 20 per cent every few days. They seem to be settling in and I hope they're OK - they look happy enough to me but I'm obviously no expert on fish behaviour. My plan was to get some of the golden coloured white clouds, maybe three next week and three the week after, but perhaps I need to rethink? I'll look up the Barbs you suggested, but would I need a much bigger tank, do you think? Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

NaomiM said:


> What size tank do you have? There are a few options available for coldwater/temperate fish, but most require a tank size of at least 100l or so. White cloud mountain minnows are a great option, but they're active fish which need swimming space. If your tank is smaller, a better option would be to get a heater and go tropical - there are loads of really easy beginners' tropical fish


Oh gosh, 100 litres? I've realised already after only a week that 48 litres is pretty small and I'm hoping to get a bigger tank in a few months. I saw one that takes 80 litres that's also a nice piece of furniture (the Aqua Oak Cube, small size). The larger version takes well over 100 litres but I am worried I might need to use a step ladder to do water changes etc! I think I need to look at them in the shop. Would you say that the 80 litre tank I have in mind is definitely too small for six little minnows and two platies, assuming that's what I end up with? Regarding tropical fish, I must admit the idea of having to heat water to the correct temperature makes me feel nervous on top of everything else that needs to be done. I heard a horror story yesterday about someone accidentally cooking their first fish some years ago!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Firstly, what size is the tank?

Secondly, don't add any more fish until it's cycled - i.e. you're getting consistent water test readings of 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite over a period of at least 4 days. To check this, you'll need a liquid test kit such as the API master kit (not the paper strips as they're inaccurate).

Thirdly, until you get your test kit, I'd recommend increasing your water changes to 50% every day.

I'd also highly recommend you google "new tank syndrome", "nitrogen cycle in aquariums" and "fish-in cycle" for more info.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, cross posted there!

80l should be fine if it's long rather than tall - for active fish, the 'footprint' is just as important as the number of litres.

In the meantime, 48l isn't too bad for those platys, but long-term it would be best to upgrade as they can start bullying each other and/or other fish if the tank is too small. There's plenty you can do with the 48l if you decide to keep it after upgrading, though - a single betta or a group of neons, guppies or endlers would suit it nicely, though you'll need a heater!

On the subject of heaters, one way to insure against accidents is to use 2 lower-wattage heaters rather than one higher one. That way, if one malfunctions, it won't be able to raise the temp too much on its own, and the other heater's thermostat will automatically turn it off to compensate.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Agree with above posters. Heating a tank is easy to do and two heaters is a good solution. You can get electronic thermometers that give an alarm if the temp exceeds / falls below a preset amount that are inexpensive.

Also do you have male or female platies ? If female they are likely to have babies. Platies mate and can store sperm (in my experience as long as 90 days) so if they mated in the shop they will already be able to have young. They can also mate when very young so you might soon discover more fish then you planned for your tank unless they are males. :-o


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

kittih said:


> Agree with above posters. Heating a tank is easy to do and two heaters is a good solution. You can get electronic thermometers that give an alarm if the temp exceeds / falls below a preset amount that are inexpensive.
> 
> Also do you have male or female platies ? If female they are likely to have babies. Platies mate and can store sperm (in my experience as long as 90 days) so if they mated in the shop they will already be able to have young. They can also mate when very young so you might soon discover more fish then you planned for your tank unless they are males. :-o


 At least I had the good sense to buy two males, so I won't be overrun!


----------

